# poor own egg



## alexandra2008 (Jul 26, 2008)

I had attempted ivf once in Germany and the consultant told me that I had only one poor egg and he couldnt continue the treatment.Should I have another go with more injections hoping for miracle or may be go ahead with DE ?any expirience,idea or advice girls please.


Thank you for reading.


----------



## alexandra2008 (Jul 26, 2008)

I forgot to mention that I am 42.


----------



## Oceana (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi,
Some women get better results after taking DHEA for three months. ( both in egg number and quality) 
Have you had a test to see what your ovary / egg reserves are? Or any other tests? It's hard to say from your info. 
DEIVF is a personal choice to move onto so no one can say but you. Some I know mention they need time. I personally think it's great that modern medicine allows us such a miracle.   and have never needed that think time. I just like the better odds that come from DEIVF. 
Best of luck with what you decide.


----------



## alexandra2008 (Jul 26, 2008)

Thank you Oceana.


You really gave me hope.After reading your reply I will defenitely start looking to start taking DHEA but I havnt got a clue how and where to get them.Can I buy them over the counter or I need prescription is there anything else I can take together with DHEA I am in the dark I really need advice girls I dont know where to start.


Thank you for reading.  


Alex


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Alexandra, there're so many facets to treatment, you don't know if the protocol they used on you was at fault, there's lots of different ones.  Maybe the drug dose was not the best for you, or even the wrong type. Maybe you don't have good blood flow to the ovaries or have a hormonal imbalance - there are so many facets to IVF & infertiity.  Have you had your amh tested?  If it's very low then you should have a protocol that reflects that or go to a clinic that is used to treating women with that. Not all clinics are the same. There's loads of info all over the site from ladies here, including lots of stuff that unfortunately consultants don't tell us, or don't even know in some cases.


----------



## alexandra2008 (Jul 26, 2008)

Thank guys for all your replies.I have to make an appointment with my consultant I have a lot of questions.


----------

